# Finally over - good news



## ThinkTooMuch (Aug 6, 2010)

I haven't been on TAM for a while, while I was on it I learned a lot and received good advice.

I am happy to report that after 2 1/2 years in court and more money than my Mac has zeros the Judge rendered a decision and I won! He upheld the prenup, remarked that the now ex has a very selective memory, and left her with no grounds to appeal.

HURRAH!!


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

Congratulations - nice to see things turn out ok for someone once in a while.


----------



## BURNT KEP (Oct 3, 2012)

Did the house get sold?


----------



## ThinkTooMuch (Aug 6, 2010)

The legal process in CT took way too long and cost too much, the now ex engaged in numerous examples of contempt of court, her lawyer demonstrated why lawyers are often hated, she committed perjury (the judge noted her memory "problems" in his decision) in court as well as cashing almost $10,000 of insurance checks that had both our names on it. 

Following hurricane Sandy she and her mother lived in the house together for many months. Even w/o her mom's help a year and a month ago I visited and saw most rooms were filled with boxes and trash, the garage was so full of junk that even able bodied folks couldn't reach snow shovels hung on the wall. The house smelled of cat urine and cat poop was on the floor. ex is OCD and a hoarder, her mother is the same, her house was badly damaged by Sandy and because it is FILLED with newspapers it is even more uninhabitable than it was prior to the hurricane. This million dollar property has not had running water for years.

The house I lived in finally sold but because it was filthy and the ex wouldn't leave and wouldn't clean it, the price dropped by at least $50,000. 

We had a prenup drawn up by her then attorney in 1989, there were no children, and she has a MSW and earned an excellent salary until her employer's CEO fired her for failures too numerous to list here following 6 months of formal probation preceded by years of verbal warnings.

Unasked for advice = before one marries, get a prenup written by an attorney who knows your state's law, has written prenups that have been upheld, and insist in the prenup that divorce be done by mediation. If one of you refuses mediation that individual ghas to pay 50% of your chosen mediators fee. With lawyers in prosperous parts of the US getting $300 to $500 and hour, with ambulance chasers more interested in their billing numbers than their clients, you do not want to go to court under any circumstances.


----------

